# Looking for apartment near to Meydan Road



## Latin (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi,

Which places could be good fo living close to 101 KML Building, Meydan Road (Sheikh Zayed, exit 47). I´m looking for decent furnished apartments for short rent rental (4-6months).


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

I think Meydan road is close to Al Qouz. Nearest should be the bowling center area. Cos if you cross the Meydan road to another side then it will be the Nad Al Sheba area and there is no apartment there unless you go further to the Silicon Oasis, but that will be too far.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Business Bay could be an option I guess, although getting in and out may not be convenient.

Depends if you'll be driving, willing to pay for taxis or are relying on public transport only.


----------



## Latin (Aug 7, 2011)

*Meydan Road*



Gavtek said:


> Business Bay could be an option I guess, although getting in and out may not be convenient.
> 
> Depends if you'll be driving, willing to pay for taxis or are relying on public transport only.


Thanks for the response. What could be the price range at Business Bay for 1 bedroom furnished apartment?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Dunno, I'd guess around 70k per year, maybe cheaper, check out Dubizzle:

Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com


----------

